# Yanni Live Concert Event DVD Review



## SteveCallas

Let's get all the jokes out of the way early on ok? Yes, he's a fruity looking and acting guy - yes, some of the performers are dressed quite strange and make awkward looking faces - and yes, I believe some of his early solo piano work is elevator-type music. Just mentioning the guy's name will often make people roll their eyes. 

With all that said, when he gets an orchestra together (which has only been three times now as far as I know - Acropolis, Tribute, an now Live Concert Event), the outcome is very, very impressive as far as I am concerned. Put the preconceptions to the side for a minute, because if you are a true fan of music, I think you will definitely like this dvd. Trust me, I'd be the last guy to give any undue attention to some fruitcake.










The basic concept, as I see it, for these orchestral performances Yanni does is to flesh out many of his earlier piano works with some of the most talented performers from all around the world. In the process, just by having such a talented group of people together for long enough, practicing each day, he is exposed to riffs and mini "jam sessions" if you will. He then finds ways to optimize and work these performances into the underlying melodies he already has in his head. It creates a fusion of memorable melodies, amazing solos, and my personal favorite, energetic "duels" or a back and forth between two performers. This dvd is NOT about showcasing his early solo piano work, which I find rather dull.

While I think very highly of the previous two concert dvds, and I'd recommend them to anybody, what sets this one apart is that the AV quality is superb, the performers are the best I've heard yet, and Yanni has decided to include some subtle eletronic or techno beats in a couple of songs, which makes the two earlier ones seem a bit dryer in comparison. Touching on that AV again, this disc has a great looking 1.78 aspect ratio anamorphic picture - I really can't say anything bad about it. The audio options are plentiful with the inclusion on Dolby Stereo, Dolby Digital 5.1, and DTS 5.1. I've tried them all, and my favorite by far is to select the DTS 5.1 track and downmix it to 2.1. You lose no information and retain all of the dynamic range (the same can't be said for DD, downmixing causes DRC to automatically turn on - not just with this disc, with ALL dvds). Surround sound from musical performances never really caught my interest and this disc is no exception. Downmixing the DTS to stereo creates a much wider soundstage up front with better presence, better clarity, and better bass. Try it for yourself and see if you don't agree.

As for the performers themselves, I think you'll be hard pressed to find a better overall group than this. Samvel Yarvinyan, one of the violinists from Armenia, plays some of the most complex violin passages I have ever heard with not a single scratch, and he makes it look easy. If you have watched/listened to Acropolis or Tribute and you thought Karen Briggs was good, just wait till you hear this guy. Often times in classical and instrumental music, when I hear violinists play demanding passages, I can make out scratches from the strings - none to be found in his work. His violin has a bit of a high pitch which suits him well for the type of solos he performs. The other standout violinist is Sayaka Katsuki from Japan, and she can hang right there with Samvel. The tone from her violin is a bit more laid back than his, more similar to what one would think of as the standard. There are a few tracks where Samvel and Sayaka alternate or play solos in unison, and it is a real treat. Then you have Dan Landrumfrom from St. Louis on the hammer dulcimer, a unique stringed instrument which produces a very pleasing sound. This guy is FAST and he simply doesn't know how to make a mistake. Charlie Adams from Chicago is back on drums and as rock solid as ever. The last performer I'll talk about is Pedro Eustache from Venezuela - this guy has mastered just about every type of woodwind instrument there is, ranging from ancient Arabia to flutes he carved himself. He is featured predominantly throughout the concert, getting the most solos. Simply incredible. There are a lot more I could talk about, but you'd be better of just experiencig this dvd for yourself, you won't be disappointed.

For those of you who have stuck with me thus far, and ae perhaps interested in picking this dvd up, I would strongly recommend you start listening from track 10 on, then go back and listen/watch 1-9. The latter tracks really show what this group is capable of and will definitely real you in and make you appreciate the earlier tracks that much more. Some of the earlier tracks just don't have the flash and pizaz of the latter ones, and I'd hate for you to perhaps lose interest and miss out on what this disc has to offer. If I had to pick a favorite track, it would be track 10, For All Seasons. Here is a clip featuring a multitude of solos in that song.

For All Seasons Solos

AV from this YouTube clip ain't exactly that hot, as is to be expected. But experiencing this in DTS and anamorphic widescreen is real treat, it will get your house shaking, your feet tapping, and the melodies will stay in your head :T


----------



## cruzmisl

I've owned it for months and EVERYONE I play it for is truly impressed. Even people who don't like him love the show. It's an 11 in my book. It's the most played DVD in my collection by far. 

A quick story. We had some friends over and I wanted to demo my system so I cued the first track. Prior to starting I told them don't laugh, poke fun or make any jokes, just watch what I am about to play. After the first track was done we watched the entire DVD twice and drank 4 bottles of wine or so in the process  I'm telling you the guy is a legend.


----------



## SteveCallas

Hooray, I'm not crazy :R

Yeah, I got this thing the day it came out last Fall and I'd agree that it has ovewhelmingly seen the most playtime in my dvd player.


----------



## Otto

I put it at the top of my Netflix queue. Not a big Yanni fan, but not a hater, either. I think we'll enjoy it. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## SteveCallas

Bump - surely cruzmisl and I can't be the only ones here who have listened to this. Otto, any impressions? This dvd is the real deal I tells ya!


----------



## Otto

Momma always said "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."

I'm kidding. Kind of... It wasn't my cup of tea, I suppose. I actually used to own a couple Yanni CDs back in college, but this didn't do it for me. You're right, though. I think performances were good, cinematography was good and sound was good. I just couldn't get past Yanni himself.


----------



## cruzmisl

Well fwiw, he's since shaved his stache and cut his hair. No more looking like something from the 80's.


----------



## tonyvdb

Im going to have to admit that I do like some of Yanni's stuff so I may have to go out and get it. Live at Acropolis is a great recording so if its better than that, then I'm in.


----------



## SteveCallas

It easily trumps Acropolis - not just in audio and visual quality, which it does by a LONG shot, but also in the music selections and performances.


----------



## cruzmisl

Acroplis is a 4/10. Live is 10/10, and that is not an exaggeration


----------



## SteveCallas

Apparently he has been working for the past 4-5 months with Ric Wake to produce some new stuff that will incorprorate a lot more vocals. Can't wait until it gets released - hopefully on HD-DVD now that I have a player :bigsmile:


----------



## F1 fan

I guess I can come clean now,many years ago I bought Live at Acropolis(on VHS) after seeing it on a PBS special.I had not heard any of his stuff up until then but I liked it and played it a lot until I didn't want to hear it again. I might give this new one a try ,especially if it has great audio.


----------



## cruzmisl

Acropolis:










Yanni LIVE:










Enough said


----------



## SteveCallas

Agreed :bigsmile::R

Though I think I prefer the track Nostalgia on Acropolis.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

tonyvdb said:


> Live at Acropolis is a great recording so if its better than that, then I'm in.


Ditto. I thought Acropolis was absolutely fabulous. This one will be on my Christmas list, for sure. Thanks for bringing it to our attention, Steve.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest

Hi, I love this DVD! I`m a huge Yanni fan, this music really gets me going. True though, LATA, is my all time favorite. Its good to know Yanni is back, he is adding vocals now, I saw this on his website yann.com. Check it out if you can, I saw what he is working on now, the singers, etc. all on video clips on his site.
Angela


----------



## tonyvdb

Anybody know if its available on HD DVD?


----------



## Guest

*Yanni "VOICES"*

Hi, here`s an update on Yanni.

There will be a 2008 World Tour.

Also,there`s a brand new video of Yanni, and his new artists to the Yanni website. In this video Yanni introduces you to "Voices" Ender Thomas and Chloe. He also reveals more music and info on, Leslie Mills and Nathan Pacheco.

Yanni's dream of reaching a global audience continues with the upcoming launch of his new website. Look for it in the next few weeks!

Check out Yanni's Official channels on MySpace and YouTube! 
Go to http://www.youtube.com/yannivideos and subscribe to the channel today.
Angela


----------

